# Doggies playing



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Its been so nice outside and the malts love the sun shine. Here's a few pics of them and our golden, Scout, playing in the sun. Enjoy! :thumbsup:

*Here's Terra:*










*Noel:*










*Noel shaking her head (look at that tongue! :HistericalSmiley: )*










*Triniti running around:*










*Triniti and Terra:*











*Three in a row:*










*Scout and the malts sniffing something interesting:*


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awwww so cute. Love the last one where all 4 dogs are investigating something.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

those r great , they r soo white n fluffy !


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

What a nice day for those gorgeous doggies to play! They look like they are having lot's of fun.


----------



## MomZof3 (Mar 30, 2010)

Awww. they are sooo beautiful! I wish I had another malt, Sophie is 6 months and almost 90% potty trained. How hard is it to train all 3?


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

great photos! they look like they're having so much fun!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww those are so cute! They look like they are having loads of fun


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Cute malts - and your Golden is gorgeous!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Being a multi-breed household here, I always love seeing photos of people's other furkids!!! :wub:

Your GR is beautiful!!!! How old?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks ladies!!! 

MomZof3... I am still potty training all of them as they are all about the same age (5 months, 6 months, and 8 months) so its still a work in progress. Just trying to rotate them from in the round pen to limited play time and then potty time after play, and right after being brought out of the pen/crate. Or we also leash the one that is out and keep an eye on them. I esp like to leash Triniti as the belly bands always cause mats and I am tired (so is he) of pulling mats out of his sides at night. 

Jules...Our Golden, Scout, is 3. He's a big baby...and get's pushed around by the malts, lol. He's usually playing the starring role of area rug in our house. lol

I also have 2 cats...will have to find some pics of them to post as well.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Kelly, Scout sounds like a love bug!! I am a member of a large GR group, and just love Goldens (well, I love almost all dogs ... LOL) ... give Scout big hugs from me!!

Jules


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The last one looks like Scout's the quarterback calling the plays - but the defense better be white fluffies too or that QB will be sacked in a hurry with that offensive line!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh very cute!!! They are all looking good! Can't wait to see them in a few weeks.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

adorable sun-shine babies <3


----------

